# TTOC window stickers placement



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Came back home today, to find the TTOC envelope etc. and tried to see where I would place the window badges. 
I know everyone is positioning them either on the front triangular windows or the back ones (if on a coupe) so that's what I was looking for, prefering the back ones.
The position I wanted to place them on the windows (at the front end of the back small window) are covered by the silly window identification letters in the corners, and I am not sure they would look that good further back. :-/
Anyone has pics or suggestion for the sticker placement?
Thanxs in advance for the help!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here's roughly where mine are -


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Hmmm... you also seem to have that silly Alarm sticker as well... :-/ I think mine will go at the same place as well...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Mines at the bottom of the rear screen (TTC) just above the brake light. I've got metal TTOC badges on the sides you see. It doesn't block the line of sige to anything and still reads as TTOC in the rear view mirror 8)

Might put the other one in the corner of the front screen (next to the tax disc holder which is about 3" from the corner.

Rhod


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I put one of mine in the Back screen, just above the high level brake light and the other in the corner of the Passenger window next to the Alarm sticker so people being overtaken can read it!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/TTOCsticker.jpg

;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

AidanB,
Perfect positioning.......


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

They look nice on the rear screen as well, but I think the angle they are designed to have matches the angle of the side windows.
Still haven't put them on the car since it's too hot outside and the car is unfortunately under the Sun (I wonder how long they will last under the Greek sun! ). I will try to put them on the car first thing in the morning.
Until then I am still open to suggestions ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> AidanB,
> Perfect positioning.......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

and on a Roadster? :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Theres now not enough room for the new and the old window stickers, but I persist.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They were designed to fit in the front quarterlight on Roadsters


----------

